# 489 visa & cost of living



## maheshwari k (Jul 16, 2018)

hello everyone
we are preparing to move adelaide australia in few months. I have got already positive Assessment result. Within few days going to apply EOI & state sponsorship for adelaide. Right now am working as a chemistry technician [laboratory] from last 10 yrs. So i am doing a small research on adelaide Please help me with some information's on Job Opportunities', Cost-of-Living, average required salary, travelling, food, price of a car(used/new), rents , entertainment, insurance, etc so that i can plan well in advance.
How to start a job search?

Desperately in need of help ...
please reply
thank you


----------

